# Does this udder look full?



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

This will be our first kidding for our boer mix doe so I'm trying to figure out if her udder is full? It isn't shiny that I can tell since she's so furry back there, but its gotten noticeably larger and rounder in the last 4 days. Her ligaments feel like they are a little softer than they have been but I'm so new at this that I may not be feeling in the right place. Do y'all think we're getting close?? I'm just hoping and praying that it happens this weekend so I can be here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could fill more.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> It could fill more.


So I probably don't need to
Get my hopes up for this weekend?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She could fill overnight, so keep watching!


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

lovinglife said:


> She could fill overnight, so keep watching!


The anticipation is KILLING me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

It is stressful watching and waiting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When you think it looks full, wait, it will probably fill even more! It will 'typically' get full and tight, and that's when the shiny look appears - from the stretched skin on the udder.
You can search for videos on youtube on how to check ligaments if your not completely sure. Just search 'how to check goat tail ligaments' it should bring up some videos for you. That's how I learned years ago.

Watch for any personality changes. A very friendly doe might get skittish, or become super needy and not want you out of their sight. They may start baby talking - their voice tends to sound different, and might almost seem like they talk in a rhythm. 
We have a doe turning 3yo next week who never made a sound, suddenly start talking when she was in labor and that was my sign for her. 
They don't always have mucous, but many do 'string' with long strings of goo.

Good Luck!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

please unless there is something really wrong like a head no feet. DO NOT HELP HER. you will very likely do more damage than help. be calm walk away to keep the stress down on your goat. check every 15 minutes at a respectable distance. be calm breath.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

fivemoremiles said:


> please unless there is something really wrong like a head no feet. DO NOT HELP HER. you will very likely do more damage than help. be calm walk away to keep the stress down on your goat. check every 15 minutes at a respectable distance. be calm breath.


No, I plan on letting her natural instincts do all the work. We have her a stall set up with all the necessities in case anything were to go wrong, and a place for me to watch from a distance, not in the stall with her. We are so excited for our little girl, and I'd love to be able to be here with that moment comes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.

30 minute rule.
When she starts true labor, pushing and nothing is born within 30 minutes or less, wash up and go in. Do not hesitate after this time frame.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding.
> 
> 30 minute rule.
> When she starts true labor, pushing and nothing is born within 30 minutes or less, wash up and go in. Do not hesitate after this time frame.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is your doe? Did she kid yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, anything new?


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

I came home to this... please tell me this is it! The moment I've been hoping and praying not to miss... I have to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes that's it! She should be pushing out a kid within the next hour I'd think. Happy kidding!


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

minibarn said:


> Yes that's it! She should be pushing out a kid within the next hour I'd think. Happy kidding!


 I'm not going to get any sleep tonight! Thank you! I just went back out and she's just laying in her house. I got her to stand up and there's a little more goo. Shouldn't she be having contractions or something??


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

With that much goo she should begin pushing any minute. If she's not pushing or making any progress within 30-40 minutes I would glove up and reach inside to see if you can feel a kid. Sometimes they get a little stuck and need help. Should present with two front feet and a nose.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok. I'll keep an eye on her. In the pic, only about half of that is discharge. The other half of it is some hay and poop that she must've sat in.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok I looked at the pic again. Is the goo really white or is it more clearish/opaque & stringy jellyish? If it's more white it may just be her mucus plug coming out. In that case she could be hours or weeks from kidding yet. They love to keep us guessing!


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

tiff said:


> Ok. I'll keep an eye on her. In the pic, only about half of that is discharge. The other half of it is some hay and poop that she must've sat in.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

It's more clear-ish. But not completely clear. She's been having white discharge for the last month or so, and this is different. Today's was very stringy and jellyish.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds to me like birthing goo. Hope she progresses soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing?


I went to check on her while ago and just stuck around for a few minutes to see if anything was going on but she looked at me like "why are you here during my sleeping time", yawned, and laid her head back down and went back to sleep. Ugh. I thought for sure it was happening. My husband is hooking up the baby monitor now. I took a picture the time before that.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

tiff said:


> I went to check on her while ago and just stuck around for a few minutes to see if anything was going on but she looked at me like "why are you here during my sleeping time", yawned, and laid her head back down and went back to sleep. Ugh. I thought for sure it was happening. My husband is hooking up the baby monitor now. I took a picture the time before that.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How is she? That really does look like a lot of goo to not be in labour. Hope she's okay!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, how is she? Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

No, nothing yet. Sigh. Posting a pic from a little while ago.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

That's streaming birthing goo. She needs help to deliver kids asap.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It’s hard to say that this is it for sure, but if she were mine I would lube up and check her and see if I could feel a kid. 
How is her behavior? Is she having contractions?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

NO She isn't ready I had a doe do this her entire pregnancy and the kids were fine. Your does vulva doesn't look like shes ready yet and the discharge is to white still. Give her more time!


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> It's hard to say that this is it for sure, but if she were mine I would lube up and check her and see if I could feel a kid.
> How is her behavior? Is she having contractions?


No, she's not having any contractions. She's acting like her normal self.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

If this was my doe I'd be checking her to see if she's dilated and can feel a kid. Last year I had a doe that had discharge like this but not obviously in labour. I waited till next day to check her....long story....there were dead tangled triplets and mom died a couple days later. Not trying to scare you, just saying this why I'd be checking her sooner rather than waiting too long.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd rather not check her unless it's absolutely necessary. She doesn't appear to Be in labor.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

minibarn said:


> If this was my doe I'd be checking her to see if she's dilated and can feel a kid. Last year I had a doe that had discharge like this but not obviously in labour. I waited till next day to check her....long story....there were dead tangled triplets and mom died a couple days later. Not trying to scare you, just saying this why I'd be checking her sooner rather than waiting too long.


Sorry, I just saw this commment. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm on the way home now so I'll have my husband help me check her. How do you go about this? My girl isn't going to stand still for that


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

I mean i know how, but as far as restraining her from moving around. She isn't a dairy breed so we don't have a milking stand or anything


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

If your husband can help, one of you can restrain her where she stands and the other lube up and go in. If cervix is closed you'll know she's not ready to kid yet. If she's open, find a kid.


----------



## LMH1824 (Feb 1, 2018)

What happened? Any babies? =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, a bit concerned. 
Hope she is OK.
If you feel you are not comfortable checking her, contract a vet and have them check her for peace of mind.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Hope all is well. Please update when you have a chance


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Please update....hope all is well with your doe and babies!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How’s she doing??


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing??


We
Finally had 3 babies today! I was so surprised since this was her first time. I really only expected 1-2. I'm so glad I was able to be there today. And I finally learned how to check ligaments (once they were gone). We have 2 bucklings and a polled blue eyed doeling. One of the bucklings is also polled like dad.


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing??


We
Finally had 3 babies today! I was so surprised since this was her first time. I really only expected 1-2. I'm so glad I was able to be there today. And I finally learned how to check ligaments (once they were gone). We have 2 bucklings and a polled blue eyed doeling. One of the bucklings is also polled like dad.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Guess she was just losing mucous plug a week ago.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!!!!! They are adorable


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

minibarn said:


> Congrats! Guess she was just losing mucous plug a week ago.


I guess so, because I had been watching her all day (like all stinking day) she had no discharge whatsoever ever. I did a little yard work and came back to look at her she was in her house and she nearly had the first kid dry already. I thought there would be more signs... but all goats are different I guess


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cute. Is that their birth order?


----------



## tiff (Dec 29, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Cute. Is that their birth order?


No, the grey female was first 3.8 lbs, black was 2nd at 5.9 lbs, and the chocolate guy was last at 5.7 lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------

